# Hot Crab Dip in Bread Basket



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2003)

Hot Crab Dip in Bread Basket 

2 8-ounce packages cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
2 green onions, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 pound Maryland Blue jumbo lump crab meat 
1/4 cup chopped pimiento 
2-pound round loaf of bread, wheat or rye 

In a small bowl, mix and beat cream cheese until fluffy. Gradually beat in mayonnaise, wine, green onions, garlic and Worcestershire sauce until smooth and well blended. Stir in crab and pimiento. Slice off top of bread loaf. Scoop out center of loaf to make basket. Place bread on baking sheet; fill center with crab mixture. Bake about 45 minutes at 350 degrees, until very warm. Serve with crackers or fresh vegetables. 

» This recipe was clipped from the local paper and was an overwhelming success when served at a recent dinner party. Give it a try. I'm sure you will agree. 

***This recipe was originally posted by Mai


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 23, 2005)

This dip would be great to take to a holiday party.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh yummy!
I love crab dip.   And it's great that it's
in a bread bowl. No need to bring home the dishes after
a potluck.


----------

